# Software > Linux >  XGL

## tlogic

Κάντε το linux desktop σας καλύτερο και από το Mac OS X!!  ::  

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fXgl
http://en.opensuse.org/Xgl

Επίσης αξίζει να δείτε το demo (57mb):
http://www.tlogic.awmn/files/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi - awmn
http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi - internet

----------


## koki

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267

Για τους πολλούς ubuntu-άδες εδώ.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694 (eyecandy)
http://www.techteam.gr/index.php?s=&sho ... t&p=243139 (x composite) 

PS \
Αναρωτιέμαι τι επεξεργαστή είχε ο υπολογιστής στο βιντεάκι..

----------


## tlogic

Πρέπει να είναι δυνατό μηχάνημα, αν και πιστεύω ότι το πρώτο
λόγο τον έχει η κάρτα γραφικών!

Κρίμα που το μηχανημά μου έχει μια Intel 855GM  ::  

Πάντως εγώ εντυπωσιάστικα ειδικά στο σημείο που βάζει το βίντεο
να παίζει στη γωνία ανάμεσα σε δύο workspaces!!

----------


## alasondro

παώ να το βάλω !!!!
έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου!!

----------


## jonromero

Να πω ακόμα ότι παρόμοια προσπάθεια έχει και το Fedora.
Προσωπικά τα 3d enviroments είναι για αυτούς που θα έβαζαν ένα λειτουργικό επειδή έχει ωραίο GUI (βλ. Vista). Ήδη έχει αρχίσει το backlash, λόγω αύξηση απαιτήσεων. Ελπίζω να προχωρήσουν και σε αλλαγές πραγμάτων που έχουν σημασιά. π.χ το νέο Gnome (2.14) έχει πολύ καλά optimizations και μαζί με το Xorg το νέο, η απόδοση ακόμα και σε Ubuntu (ή θα έπρεπε να πω σε non-Gentoo/Slackware distros?) είναι καταπληκτική!
Οι εποχές που θα κάνουμε hack με το AutoCad, ίσως να μην είναι μακρυά...

----------


## alasondro

Εγώ μόλις το έβαλα στο ubuntu ( dapper )
ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες από το δεύτερο url που έδωσε η koki.
παίζει μια χαρά είναι πολύ γρήγορο (μάλιστα έχω την εντύπωση οτι πάει πιο γρήγορα) και είναι φανταστικό.
ένα must απλά!!

----------


## tlogic

Το xlg δεν προσανατολίζεται σε καμία συγκεκριμένη διανομή!
Μπορεί άνετα να παίξει και στο Fedora αλλά και σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη
διανομή.




> Να πω ακόμα ότι παρόμοια προσπάθεια έχει και το Fedora.
> Προσωπικά τα 3d enviroments είναι για αυτούς που θα έβαζαν ένα λειτουργικό επειδή έχει ωραίο GUI (βλ. Vista). Ήδη έχει αρχίσει το backlash, λόγω αύξηση απαιτήσεων. Ελπίζω να προχωρήσουν και σε αλλαγές πραγμάτων που έχουν σημασιά. π.χ το νέο Gnome (2.14) έχει πολύ καλά optimizations και μαζί με το Xorg το νέο, η απόδοση ακόμα και σε Ubuntu *(ή θα έπρεπε να πω σε non-Gentoo/Slackware distros?)* είναι καταπληκτική!
> Οι εποχές που θα κάνουμε hack με το AutoCad, ίσως να μην είναι μακρυά...


To Gentoo καταλαβαίνω οτι έχει διαφορά στην απόδοση αλλά το
slackware τι διαφορά έχει από το Ubuntu;
Απόσο ξέρω το Slackware είναι compiled για 486 αρχιτεκτονική
ενω το ubuntu για 386. Δε βλέπω κάποια μεγάλη διαφορά σε αυτό.

----------


## jonromero

Καταρχάς το XGL είναι με help από Novell. Κάτι παρόμοιο φτιάχνει και το Fedora (τέτοιο module εννοώ). Δεν είπα ότι δεν παίζει σε άλλες διανομές αλλά ότι ετοιμάζεται παρόμοιο και από την κοινότητα του Fedora.

Αν βάλεις slackware θα το δεις  :: 
Φορτώνει(ς) αυτά που θες, όταν μόνο θες. Το Ubuntu στο στήσιμό του (αν και έρχεται από Debian) μου θυμίζει παλιό SuSE.

Σχετικά με τον επεξεργαστή που είναι compile το καθένα :
Ο Linux kernel δεν παίζει (χωρίς patch μπλα μπλα) σε 386 (anymore). Μάλλον εννοείς x86 arch. Έχουν και οι δύο distros -mcpu=i686. 

Back 2 topic : Τι σύστημα έχετε όσοι κάνατε δοκιμές και πως πάει από απόκριση?

----------


## paravoid

> Σχετικά με τον επεξεργαστή που είναι compile το καθένα :
> Ο Linux kernel δεν παίζει (χωρίς patch μπλα μπλα) σε 386 (anymore). Μάλλον εννοείς x86 arch. Έχουν και οι δύο distros -mcpu=i686.


Όχι, το Ubuntu είναι με i386 (και τελευταία και με i486), ως Debian derived.
Βλ. man dpkg-architecture

Υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις, κυρίως ο πυρήνας που υπάρχει σε διάφορες εκδόσεις (-486 -586, -686, -686-smp -686-k7 κλπ.) αλλά και optimized εκδόσεις βιβλιοθηκών π.χ. lib6-i686.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Vcore

Τελικά όσο περνάει ο καιρός το linux δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα απο windows  ::  

Είδα το βίντεο και έπαθα πλάκα ..... πάω να το στήσω και εγώ!!  ::

----------


## Belibem

Είδα το video και χάζεψα  ::   ::  Λέτε να χρειαστώ καινούρια κάρτα γραφικών  ::  Ανυπομονώ να το δώ να φιγουράρει στο ubuntu μου  ::

----------


## jonromero

> Όχι, το Ubuntu είναι με i386 (και τελευταία και με i486), ως Debian derived.
> Βλ. man dpkg-architecture


Δλδ όχι MMX, ούτε i686 optimize? Πολύ παράξενο γιατί η αρχιτεκτονική του 386 είναι αρκετά περιοριστική. btw : Είδα ότι ο kernel (default) γίνεται compile για i386. Αλλά δεν νομίζω (ελπίζω) και τα πακέτα να είναι έτσι ε?




> To XGL σε αντίθεση με τα Vista, δεν έχει τρελές απαιτήσεις, shaders κλπ. αν και κακό δεν κάνουν να υπάρχουν.
> Ελάχιστη GPU πρέπει να έχεις μια GeForce 2 MX (ποιός δεν έχει?) ή μια Radeon 7500.


Ξεχνάς ότι οι drivers (γραφικά) στο Linux είναι λίγο κάπως (ειδικά σε 3d)  :: 
Άρα παίζει με GeForce 2MX και 3d να γονατίσουν τα X (δεν είναι για πολλά...ποτέ δεν τα πήγαινα).

Μακάρι να σταματήσουν με τα eye-candy και να φτιάξουν τίποτα λειτουργικό...

----------


## mbjp

αντε γεια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tlogic

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Όχι, το Ubuntu είναι με i386 (και τελευταία και με i486), ως Debian derived.
> Βλ. man dpkg-architecture
> 
> 
> Δλδ όχι MMX, ούτε i686 optimize? Πολύ παράξενο γιατί η αρχιτεκτονική του 386 είναι αρκετά περιοριστική. btw : Είδα ότι ο kernel (default) γίνεται compile για i386. Αλλά δεν νομίζω (ελπίζω) και τα πακέτα να είναι έτσι ε?


Και για τα πακέτα ισχύει ακριβώς το ίδιο.




> Ξεχνάς ότι οι drivers (γραφικά) στο Linux είναι λίγο κάπως (ειδικά σε 3d) 
> Άρα παίζει με GeForce 2MX και 3d να γονατίσουν τα X (δεν είναι για πολλά...ποτέ δεν τα πήγαινα).


Το καλό είναι πως υπάρχει υποστήριξη από την nvidia για το linux.
Επίσης το Opengl τα πάει μια χαρά και στο linux!
Το linux υστερεί στον τομέα του Directx όπου γράφονται και τα
περισσότερα παιχνίδια για windows.
Αν λοιπόν έχεις μια καρτούλα με nvidia δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
Βεβαια θα ηταν ενδιαφέρον να ακούσουμε εντυπώσεις από αυτούς
που το έβαλαν και τι hardware έχουν.

----------


## koki

Εγώ που το βίωσα σε ubuntu dapper με nvidia-chipped κάρτα 128ram-η, 2.6 πυρήνα για κ7 (binary installed με apt), nvidia non-free drivers, xorg ψιλοτελευταίο, όλα πάνε πολύ καλά!!!!

----------


## Belibem

γ@#ω την κωλο-randeon! Μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα  ::   ::  Ειχε κανείς καλυτερη τύχη απο εμένα με παλιά randeon (9000 9200 9250) ?

----------


## angel13

Με ATi Mobility 9000/9100 δεν κατάφερα να το δουλέψω. Συγκεκριμένα, με το ubuntu dapper δεν μου δουλεύει με τίποτα (και από τα πακέτα του ubuntu και από την ATi) το fglrx για να έχω 3d acceleration  ::  Πιθανότατα θα είναι το xorg 7 μιας και ακόμα οι τελευταίοι drivers υποστηρίζουν μέχρι xorg 6.8.x.
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...

Από την άλλη, έβαλα το xgl σε nvidia μέσα σε 5 λεπτάκια! Πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## jonromero

tlogic : 
Πραγμάτι η ATI έχει λίγο shity drivers στο GNU/Linux.
Αλλά και η Nvidia απλά έχει καλύτερους από την ATI αλλά όχι καλύτερους από τα Windows (sadly).
Να σημειωθεί ότι η μόνη φορά που (ακόμα και OpenGL) που πέρασε το GNU/Linux (με suX πάντα ε?) είναι τα τελευταία Wine tests. 
Αν κάποιος ψάξει στο Internet, θα βρει και την συνέντευξη του Carmack που μιλάει για το probs στο Doom3-Linux port. 

koki τι μνήμη ρουφάνε τα X? Ανεβαίνει πολύ?

btw : Δεν έχει πρόβλημα το Ubuntu με i386 compile? Performance oriented εννοώ...

mbjp : Does not compute?

UPDATE : Η ΑΤΙ νομίζω προσπαθεί να φτιάξει better 4xAA mode κάτι που θα δώσει speed (αν μπει και σωστά στα suX).

----------


## Belibem

> Με ATi Mobility 9000/9100 δεν κατάφερα να το δουλέψω. Συγκεκριμένα, με το ubuntu dapper δεν μου δουλεύει με τίποτα (και από τα πακέτα του ubuntu και από την ATi) το fglrx για να έχω 3d acceleration  Πιθανότατα θα είναι το xorg 7 μιας και ακόμα οι τελευταίοι drivers υποστηρίζουν μέχρι xorg 6.8.x.
> Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...
> 
> Από την άλλη, έβαλα το xgl σε nvidia μέσα σε 5 λεπτάκια! Πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο!


Κατάφερα να βάλω το dapper αλλα και να έχω acceleration με την 9200 που έχω και τα fglrx drivers,xorg7, τελευταίο πυρήνα στα repositories και τα αντιστοιχα restricted modules . Σήκωσα και το xgl αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Όταν σηκωθεί το xgl οι fglrx drivers τα μπήχνουν και το acceleration πάει περίπατο. Φυσικά δίχως acceleration με το που σηκώνω το compiz ανατινάζεται όλο το desktop και θέλει κανά 2-3 restart to gdm για να στρώσει  ::  

Κάπου διάβασα ότι κάποιοι κατάφεραν να κάνουν μια 9250 να δουλέψει με τον open source driver για τις παλιές ATI (τον radeon). Δυστηχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να πάρω acceleration με τον radeon ούτε με σκέτο xorg (χωρίς το xgl και το compiz φορτωμένα). Ελπίζω πως θα βρεθεί μια καρτούλα nvidia (http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19330) και ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να καταλήξω με custom compiled kernel  ::

----------


## jonromero

Να και η ίδια προσπάθεια από την Fedora (που ανέφερα πιο πριν).
Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν παίζει με Nvidia...
Ρίχτε και μια ματιά στα Video.

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx

Να σημειωθεί, ότι στην αρχική υλοποίηση του glx (κάπως αλλιώς είναι το όνομα-άλλα τεσπα εννοώ OpenGL hardward accelaration στα Xfree), στην ομάδα ήταν και ο God_On_Graphics_Earth John Carmack. 
Άραγε, θα πάρει μέρος σε κάποια από αυτά τα projects ή θα ασχοληθεί μόνο με το νέο Wolfenstein?

----------


## angel13

> Κατάφερα να βάλω το dapper αλλα και να έχω acceleration με την 9200 που έχω και τα fglrx drivers,xorg7, τελευταίο πυρήνα στα repositories και τα αντιστοιχα restricted modules .


Έκανες κάτι ιδιαίτερο με τους drivers ή απλώς τα εγκατέστησες από το repos?
Ρωτάω γιατί προσπάθησα χίλια δυο και δεν δούλεψε τίποτα.
Επιπλέον, το breezy έχει παλιότερο version των fglrx που φόρτωναν αλλά κολλούσε το σύστημα με το fgl_glxgears. Βάζοντας τους καινούργιους drivers της ATi 8.22.5 ούτε αυτοί δούλεψαν όπως και στο dapper - άρα τελικά δεν είναι το xorg7...

----------


## infl00p

Στήθηκε XGL-Compiz στο Workshop στη Χαλκίδα την Παρασκευή 24 Φεβρουαρίου και έγινε ο Χαμός. Μέχρι και ένα κανάλι ήρθε και τραβουσε πλάνα (SPACE) δώσαμε και συνέντευξη !!!

Φάνης από HELLUG...

----------


## Belibem

όλα απο repos τα είχα. Παραθέτω το /etc/apt/sources.list




```
 
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multiverse
deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
```


Τελικά βρήκα μια δανική nvidia και είδα και εγώ το φώς το αληθινό!!! Τι να πει κανείς! Άψογο. 

Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να έχω διαφάνεια στο terminal? σε ένα gentoo tutorial 
http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL#Tips_.26_Tricks
λέει "Only rxvt-unicode 0.7.6 supports this feature" Το έχει βάλει κανείς σε ubuntu? Πάω να το κάνω compile απο cvs αλλά μου πετάει ένα error για την C που δεν καταλαβαίνω  ::  


Έχει βέβαια αρκετά bugs ακόμα αλλά είναι τόσο όμορφο που τα ξεχνάς όλα.
Μέχρι τώρα έχω διαπιστώσει:
* Το rendering του firefox έχει ψιλοχαλάσει. Το scrolling του είναι πολλές φορές χειρότερο απ'ότι δίχως το xgl
* Πολλά πράγματα που έπεζαν δεν παίζουν. Κάποια keyboard shortcuts χάθηκαν ως δια μαγείας ενώ για παράδειγμα ο theme editor crasharει με όποια αλλαγή.
* Ο mplayer δεν παίζει
* Games σε wine δεν παίζουν

----------


## infl00p

> Έχει βέβαια αρκετά bugs ακόμα αλλά είναι τόσο όμορφο που τα ξεχνάς όλα.
> Μέχρι τώρα έχω διαπιστώσει:
> * Το rendering του firefox έχει ψιλοχαλάσει. Το scrolling του είναι πολλές φορές χειρότερο απ'ότι δίχως το xgl
> * Πολλά πράγματα που έπεζαν δεν παίζουν. Κάποια keyboard shortcuts χάθηκαν ως δια μαγείας ενώ για παράδειγμα ο theme editor crasharει με όποια αλλαγή.
> * Ο mplayer δεν παίζει
> * Games σε wine δεν παίζουν


Βάλε -vo x11 στον mplayer
Και άλλαζε τα themes πριν τρέξεις το compiz
Τα games παίζουν εάν τρέξουν μόνα τους σε άλλο xserver.

----------


## Belibem

> Βάλε -vo x11 στον mplayer
> Τα games παίζουν εάν τρέξουν μόνα τους σε άλλο xserver.


Thnx!

Μήπως έχεις βρει και πως μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί και το σωστό encoding για τους υπότιτλους. Ο mplayer φαίνεται να το ξεχνάει το config του όταν τον τρέχω με αυτό το command.

Ακόμα αυτό με τον άλλο xserver πως ακριβώς γίνεται? το φορτώνω απο άλλη κονσόλα (πχ στην alt+ctrl+F6) δίχως το xgl? Τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται στο xorg.conf?

----------


## sokratisg

Παιδιά σε έναν P-III 750 με MX440 έχω καθόλου ελπίδες να το δω να παίζει σωστά το XGL Enviroment? Ρωτάω γιατί είναι σοβαρό επιχείρημα για να βάλω linux στο pc (έτσι για να μπω στο μάτι μερικών που λένε άσχημα λόγια για το linux  ::  )

----------


## Belibem

> Παιδιά σε έναν P-III 750 με MX440 έχω καθόλου ελπίδες να το δω να παίζει σωστά το XGL Enviroment? Ρωτάω γιατί είναι σοβαρό επιχείρημα για να βάλω linux στο pc (έτσι για να μπω στο μάτι μερικών που λένε άσχημα λόγια για το linux  )


Κάνε ένα install... και να μη δουλέψει πάλι κερδισμένος θα βγείς: Θα σου μείνει το linux!  ::  

Τώρα χωρίς πλάκα εδώ: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL αναφέρει ότι η κάρτα σου υποστηρίζεται:
nVidia GeForce 2 MX 440 (with latest nvidia-glx-1.0.8178 and nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3)

Λογικά δε θα πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## koki

έχω μια τέτοια στο πισί μου και θα δοκιμάσω σημεραύριο.

----------


## dimgr

apt-cache search 3ddesk
3ddesktop - "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher

----------


## jonromero

Το έχω στο μηνάχημά μου το 3ddesktop αλλά δεν είναι πρακτικό (είναι μεν μούρη ::  ) να αλλάζεις workspaces έτσι  :: 
Θα το κάνεις μια, θα το κάνεις δύο, μετά θα σου σπάσει τα νεύρα.

btw : Το 3ddesktop παίζει σε σχεδόν όλες τις κάρτες (έχοντας φορτώσει τον σωστό driver ε!). Εμένα πάει σφαίρα σε GeForce 4MX (ναι ναι ξέρω μπου ::  )

----------


## koki

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132063

Useful ubuntu/xgl links  ::

----------


## koki

Howto: Ultimate Ubuntu eye-candy with Xgl and Compriz: lazy ppl with ATI GPUs + GNOME

----------


## yorgos

> http://www.tlogic.awmn/files/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi



Αχ βρε παιδια κανα ftp:// παίζει γιατι το σιτε δεν δουλευει πια!! 

Μάλλον πεσσατε ολοι μαζι ΕΕΕΕ  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> http://www.tlogic.awmn/files/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi
> 
> 
> 
> Αχ βρε παιδια κανα ftp:// παίζει γιατι το σιτε δεν δουλευει πια!! 
> 
> Μάλλον πεσσατε ολοι μαζι ΕΕΕΕ


ftp://10.80.194.130/Brazil_Server/Li...demo1.xvid.avi

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Μπράβο βρε vmanolis, είσαι καταπληκτικός  ::  



Πάντος πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι στην αρχή δεν είχα ξετρελαθεί με το xgl
μεχρι που το είδα στο hellug lab να το περνανε σε ένα λαπτοπ με ubuntu και εκεί τα είδα κολιώμενα.

Αντε βρε παιδια να έρθει εκήνη η μέρα που τα linux θα παρουν σβαρνα τα windows!!!!  ::  


εεε σε 10 χρονακια το πολύ! 


Και μετά ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ....  ::

----------


## jonromero

Πάντα θα υπάρχουν χρήστες που θα έχουν Windows...
Για πολλούς το GNU/Linux είναι πια το standard desktop  :: 

Linux = Peace of mind

----------


## yorgos

μπα προς το παρόν είναι πολυ μπελαλίδικο  ::

----------


## priestjim

Linux = έρωτας . και -  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Μετά από πολύ κόπο και βάσανα οφείλω να ομολογήσω κατάφερα και πέρασα και xgl στο laptop και gnome (Turion 1,6 mobile + ati X600). το gentoo πλεον δείχνει απλά θεϊκό. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά δεν έχει 3d (νομίζω πως κάπου έπεσε στην αντιληψή μου πως δεν υποστηρίζεται ακόμα) αλλά προς το παρόν δεν είναι και τόσο σημαντικό αυτό. To desktop αυτή τη στιγμή έτσι όπως δείχνει είναι πολύ πιο μπροστά από windows. Υπεύθυνος βέβαια είναι ο mickflemm γιατί μόλις είδα xgl στο toshiba του μου πέσαν τα σαγώνια...

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα Τσαγούλια που λενε?  ::

----------


## nc

> Υπεύθυνος βέβαια είναι ο mickflemm γιατί μόλις είδα xgl στο toshiba του μου πέσαν τα σαγώνια...


Μήπως θα χρειαστείς και εσύ κανένα κουβά με πάγο?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίος  ::  αφού έπαιξε και με ATI είσαι κύριος  ::  


(για τον πάγο αν θες έχω κάτι καλές πατέντες  ::  )

----------


## nOiz

Λοιπόν αποφάσισα να το βάλω κι εγώ.
Το pc μου είναι AMD 64 3000+ , 1Gb DDR400, ATi Radeon 9600XT, ubuntu 6.10 Edgy.

Διάβασα ένα κάρο οδηγούς από το ubuntu forum και όχι μόνο αλλά δε μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη με τίποτα.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάνοντας edit το sources.list (σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες) 



```
 deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy
wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data emerald beryl-settings beryl-manager beryl beryl-dev emerald-themes
```

το αποτέλεσμα είναι 



```
E: Couldn't find package beryl-core
```

καθώς και το beryl γενικότερα... Τι φταίει?  ::   ::

----------


## avel

> Πιο συγκεκριμένα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάνοντας edit το sources.list (σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες)


 (snip)


If it helps: το δικό μου sources.list έχει



```
##AIGLX-Compiz
deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main aiglx
deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main aiglx
deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main aiglx
deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ dapper main aiglx
```

και δουλεύει μια χαρά (Ubuntu Dapper).

Υπ όψιν, έχω intel graphics, δεν ξέρω αν για nvidia ή ati χρειάζεται κάτι ειδικό όσον αφορά το XGL.

Επίσης μη σε παραξενεύει το 'aiglx', ουσιαστικά το compiz / beryl διαλέγει μόνο του αυτόματα το XGL ή το AIGLX.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## nOiz

> apt-cache search beryl και βάλε αυτά που θα σου δείξει


Ki omos evgaze mono 2 paketa sxetika me beryl ektos tou idiou tou beryl  :: 
Telika evala tin 32bit ekdosi k ola einai comple. Apsogo to XGL!!!  ::   :: 

(Sorry gia ta Greeklish alla akoma psaxno na vro apo pou allazei to layout  :: )

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνα screenshot να δούμε και εμείς οι δύσπιστοι του γραφικού στο linux, πως είναι αυτό το XGL;  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Κάνα screenshot να δούμε και εμείς οι δύσπιστοι του γραφικού στο linux, πως είναι αυτό το XGL;


Το screenshot είναι λίγο για να περιγράψει το μεγαλείο γιατί τα εφφέ είναι κυρίως στην κίνηση  :: 
Εγώ βγάζω ένα αλλά μη περιμένεις να δεις πολλά...

----------


## cirrus

> Κάνα screenshot να δούμε και εμείς οι δύσπιστοι του γραφικού στο linux, πως είναι αυτό το XGL;


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBVj_vwmxMg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55MKC2THMoA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8QUOnohhkw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16eimGdfc1M
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 3140451531
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 0783639509
κτλ κτλ
 ::

----------


## Cha0s

Έχεις δίκιο.

Κατέβασα το videaκι που υπάρχει σε αυτό το thread και κατάλαβα τι παίζει.


ΙΜΟ, πολύ κουρασμένο.... καλά τα εφέ δεν λέω, αλλά όταν δουλεύεις θέλεις γρηγοράδα και κάτι solid... τα πολλά φρου φρου δεν βοηθάνε  ::  

Κοινώς still a long way to go, ώστε να αλλάξω workstation λειτουργικό  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Συμφωνώ και γω

Ωραία τεχνολογία και πιθανότατα ανοίγει το δρόμο για μεγάλες και σημαντικές αλλαγές, αλλά οι υλοποιήσεις τους είναι ακόμη τουλάχιστον παιδικές, χωρίς να προσφέρουνε τίποτα πρακτικό, πέρα από ένα πιο ευχάριστο περιβάλλον, απαιτώντας ταυτόχρονα υπολογιστική ισχύ που ενδεχομένως να είναι πολύτιμη.

Φυσικά το ίδιο ισχύει και για το Aero των Vista.
Μέχρι να φτιάξουνε κάτι πραγματικά χρήσιμο, όλα αυτά είναι απλά παιχνιδάκια, αφού είναι απλή υλοποίηση κάποιων τεχνολογιών. Ελπίζω να φτιαχτούνε ωραία πράγματα πάνω σε αυτά...

Από την άλλη μου άρεσε πολύ το desktop spinning. Είναι έξυπνο σαν ιδέα και μπορεί να είναι η αρχή για τη δημιουργία πολύ πιο βολικής και χρήσιμης και "Διαδραστικής" επιφάνειας εργασίας.
(ΟΥΑΟΥ φράση ο manager μου δάκρυσε)

----------


## cirrus

> Έχεις δίκιο.
> 
> Κατέβασα το videaκι που υπάρχει σε αυτό το thread και κατάλαβα τι παίζει.
> 
> 
> ΙΜΟ, πολύ κουρασμένο.... καλά τα εφέ δεν λέω, αλλά όταν δουλεύεις θέλεις γρηγοράδα και κάτι solid... τα πολλά φρου φρου δεν βοηθάνε  
> 
> Κοινώς still a long way to go, ώστε να αλλάξω workstation λειτουργικό


Αν έχεις δουλέψει καθόλου σε macosx είναι αρκετά εύκολο να συνηθίσεις. Π.χ. το window switching του beryl (και του macosx) είναι από τα ποιο εύκολα και ωραία features που υπάρχουν (π.χ. το taskbar το έχω μόνο για τα minimized windows). Και το switching είναι απίστευτα βολικό και γρήγορο. Επίσης η δυνατότητα να αλλάξεις opacity εύκολα, μου είναι αρκετά χρήσιμη σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Cha0s

Συμφωνώ ότι κάποια features είναι χρήσιμα!

Αν μη τι άλλο!


Απλά το πολύ φόρτωμα με εφέ τείνει περισσότερο κουραστικό παρά πρακτικό.


Πχ, θα ήθελα πολύ τα Multiple desktops στα Windows.
Θα μου έλυνε κυριολεκτικά τα χέρια ώστε να κάνω 3-4 διαφορετικά πράγματα και να τα έχω κατηγοριοποιημένα και όχι να έχω 30 παράθυρα ανοιχτά και να γίνεται ένας πανικός στην taskbar.

Ή το Opacity στα παράθυρα πολλές φορές μπορεί να φανεί αρκετά χρήσιμο ώστε να κάνεις κάτι χωρίς να εναλλάσεις παράθυρα διαρκώς για να διαβάσεις ένα κείμενο ή ένα tutorial για παράδειγμα και να το εφαρμόζεις επιτόπου στην κονσόλα..


Τέτοια λειτουργικά features σαφώς και χρειάζονται και είναι τα υπέρ σε σύγκριση με τα windows.
Αλλά τα πολλά εφέ προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ότι με καθυστερούν σε αυτό που θέλω να κάνω (όχι από άποψη επεξ. ισχύς).

Δηλαδή η εναλλαγή των desktops σαν κύβος, ή το 'τράβηγμα' των παραθύρων σαν να είναι ελλαστικά τα θεωρώ περιττά.
Δεν προσφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από οπτικό εφέ για τον χρήστη που απλά χρησιμοποιεί το PC για βασικές λειτουργίες και όχι για δουλειά.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

Το ξέρω ότι μπορώ να το κάνω και σχεδόν ίδιο με τα windows το GUI.

Όσο όμως δεν υπάρχει το Photoshop & Dreamweaver για linux (όχι με emulation ή άλλο τρόπο. Να έχουν γραφτεί από την ίδια την adobe για linux) έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω λειτουργικό ακόμα  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Συμφωνώ ότι κάποια features είναι χρήσιμα!
> Αν μη τι άλλο!
> Απλά το πολύ φόρτωμα με εφέ τείνει περισσότερο κουραστικό παρά πρακτικό.
> 
> Τέτοια λειτουργικά features σαφώς και χρειάζονται και είναι τα υπέρ σε σύγκριση με τα windows.
> Αλλά τα πολλά εφέ προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ότι με καθυστερούν σε αυτό που θέλω να κάνω (όχι από άποψη επεξ. ισχύς).
> 
> Δηλαδή η εναλλαγή των desktops σαν κύβος, ή το 'τράβηγμα' των παραθύρων σαν να είναι ελλαστικά τα θεωρώ περιττά.
> Δεν προσφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω από οπτικό εφέ για τον χρήστη που απλά χρησιμοποιεί το PC για βασικές λειτουργίες και όχι για δουλειά.


Το θέμα είναι ότι με τον τρόπο που έχει εξελιχθεί πλέον το beryl σου δίνει απίστευτες δυνατότητες στο configuration. Ότι feature το θεωρείς too much είναι πανεύκολο να το κάνεις disable.

----------


## nOiz

Cirrus το ΚDE με Beryl πρέπει να είναι πολύ μούρη ε?  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Το ξέρω ότι μπορώ να το κάνω και σχεδόν ίδιο με τα windows το GUI.
> 
> Όσο όμως δεν υπάρχει το Photoshop & Dreamweaver για linux (όχι με emulation ή άλλο τρόπο. Να έχουν γραφτεί από την ίδια την adobe για linux) έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω λειτουργικό ακόμα


Το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα....όσο δεν υπάρχει Autocad για linux...

----------


## slapper

Επειδή έχω χαθεί λίγο με τα tutorial που υπάρχουν για το xgl πιο απο όλα να ακολουθήσω???
Εκανα και ενα backup το xorg.conf γιατι την αλλη φορά που το δοκίμασα κάναμε καινουργια εγκατάσταση...  ::   ::   ::  [/img]

----------


## nOiz

> Επειδή έχω χαθεί λίγο με τα tutorial που υπάρχουν για το xgl πιο απο όλα να ακολουθήσω???
> Εκανα και ενα backup το xorg.conf γιατι την αλλη φορά που το δοκίμασα κάναμε καινουργια εγκατάσταση...


Τι έχεις? Ubuntu? Kubuntu? Ati? nVidia?
Πάντως σε 64bit έκδοση δε μπορέσα να περάσω XGL, ούτε σε gnome ούτε σε KDE...

----------


## cirrus

> Επειδή έχω χαθεί λίγο με τα tutorial που υπάρχουν για το xgl πιο απο όλα να ακολουθήσω???
> Εκανα και ενα backup το xorg.conf γιατι την αλλη φορά που το δοκίμασα κάναμε καινουργια εγκατάσταση...


Αν έχεις nvidia βάλε τον beta driver. 
Για το beryl στο ubuntu είναι αρκετά απλά τα πράγματα:



> deb http://dev.realistanew.com/beryl edgy beryl
> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy


Για nvidia



> Section "ServerLayout"
> .
> .
> Option "AIGLX" "true"
> EndSection
> 
> Section "Screen"
> .
> .
> ...


Επίσης εγώ ξεκινάω το beryl με


```
beryl --indirect-rendering --strict-binding
```

 για να αποφύγω ένα bug στον nvidia driver που προκαλεί μαύρα παράθυρα.




> Cirrus το ΚDE με Beryl πρέπει να είναι πολύ μούρη ε?


Το KDE γενικά είναι φοβερό (κυρίως λόγο του τρελού customization που προσφέρει). Δυστυχώς πριν το beryl η αλήθεια είναι ότι το compiz δεν έπαιζε πολύ καλά με KDE, το beryl από την άλλη παίζει αρκετά καλά, βέβαια όχι ότι δεν έχω συναντήσει κάνα δύο προβλήματα (π.χ. alt-right click που κάνει resize με beryl+KDE κολλάει όλο τον X, αν και παίζει να λύνεται με κάνα configuration option).

----------


## slapper

telika xrisimopoihsa auto edw
http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Co ... idia_32bit
kai pigan ola ok!!!
Einai pragmati super!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

to thema einai oti eksafanistikan ta elleinka mou afou evala kaipoio theme apo to emerald theme manager...  ::   ::  

sto system-->preferences--->keyboard eksafanistikan kai ta ellinika apo ta layouts kai sto keyboard mode einai unknown...

Ti patata ekana pros to paron den vrika akrei..
mipos prepei na valo apo kapou allou allo theme...leme twra..
sorry gia ta greekenglish alla katalavenete...

----------


## nOiz

> sto system-->preferences--->keyboard eksafanistikan kai ta ellinika apo ta layouts kai sto keyboard mode einai unknown...


Δε μπορείς να κάνεις add Layout?  ::

----------


## cirrus

> telika xrisimopoihsa auto edw
> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Co ... idia_32bit
> .
> .
> .


Απλά με αυτό που έκανες τρέχεις xgl, ενώ αν έχεις nvidia είναι καλύτερο μάλλον να παίξεις με aiglx σε κανονικό X.

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> sto system-->preferences--->keyboard eksafanistikan kai ta ellinika apo ta layouts kai sto keyboard mode einai unknown...
> 
> 
> Δε μπορείς να κάνεις add Layout?


oxi den exei tipota san epilogi einai keno
to dapper exw me gnome kai nvidia gforce 6200

cirrus to allo pou eipes tha to koitakso kai tha sou po!!!

Thanks anyway!!

----------


## Ventrix

Εγώ με Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset on board με 64mb και debian, τί κάνω;

Το kororaa απο το live cd που έδιναν απο το HELLUG στην dte έτρεξε μόνο του μία χαρά! (άρα και σίγουρα θα καταφέρω να το σηκώσω απο debian μόνο που δεν ξέρω πως...)

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Tenorism

Όταν είχα βάλει compiz και όχι quinnstorm όλα μου είχαν παίξει κατευθείαν από το http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xgl
Αποφάσισα να γυρίσω σε quinnstorm μόλις έγινε Beryl και έχει γίνει λίγο ψιλοχαμός γενικά...
Μετά από κάτι ανεξήγητα και περίεργα πράγματα, παίζει σε 64bit Turion και gnome με Ατι Χ600. To keyboard layout θέλει ξανά ρύθμιση.
Προβλήματα υπάρχουν όπως όταν κάποιο prog χρησιμοποιεί opengl πχ xscreensaver ή το googleearth και κρασάρει ο X. Όχι πάντα όμως.
Στο xorg.conf έχω βάλει :
Option "mtrr" "off"
αλλιώς γίνεται λίγο κόλαση...

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> telika xrisimopoihsa auto edw
> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Co ... idia_32bit
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Απλά με αυτό που έκανες τρέχεις xgl, ενώ αν έχεις nvidia είναι καλύτερο μάλλον να παίξεις με aiglx σε κανονικό X.


Oλα οκ έβαλα aixgl και επανήλθαν όλα όπως πρίν, στα layout δηλαδή είχες την δυνατότητα να βάλεις και άλλες γλώσσες!!!!!

Thanks cirrus!!

----------


## nOiz

> παίζει σε 64bit Turion και gnome με Ατι Χ600.


παίζει με 64bit έκδοση του ubuntu το Beryl? Εμένα δεν έβρισκε το package στο repository (είχα βάλει τα σωστά)

----------


## commando

αμα βαλω windows vista cirrus τι απαιτησεις θελω να εχει το μηχανημα για να κανω αυτα που κανει το xgl με beryl σε λινουξ?  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> αμα βαλω windows vista cirrus τι απαιτησεις θελω να εχει το μηχανημα για να κανω αυτα που κανει το xgl με beryl σε λινουξ?


Έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

αθανατη Novell!!

----------


## nOiz

Evala Kubuntu, perasa ton ati driver (xorg) ekana install ta paketa alla parola auta mou petaei auto



```
[email protected]:/home/noiz# beryl-manager
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified
```

episis de mporo na kano add layout gia to keyboard :/

----------


## nOiz

Κανείς?  ::

----------


## Tenorism

Η ΑΤΙ σε DISPLAY=:0 δεν μου έπαιζε. Δες αρχικά μήπως μπορείς να κάνεις παιχνίδι σε άλλο DISPLAY.
Άνοιξε κονσόλα και γράψε
Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx :Stick Out Tongue: buffer -accel xv :Stick Out Tongue: buffer -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts

άνοιξε άλλη μία κονσόλα και γράψε
DISPLAY=:1 xterm &

Αν δεις κονσόλα μέσα στο παράθυρο τότε πήγαινε εκεί και τρέξε beryl-manager να δεις αν σου βγει το splash του beryl. Αν φτάσεις μέχρι εκεί τότε μάλλον είναι θέμα του display. Αλλά καλύτερα να δεις κάποιο wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xgl και υπάρχει αυτό που σου είπα πιο πριν
http://gentoo-wiki.com/Xgl#Windowed_Mode
Υπομονή. Με ΑΤΙ και 64bit δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## nOiz

Thanx tenorism, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα.




> Με ΑΤΙ και 64bit δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα.


By the way, δεν έχω περάσει την 64bit τώρα  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Evala Kubuntu, perasa ton ati driver (xorg) ekana install ta paketa alla parola auta mou petaei auto
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:/home/noiz# beryl-manager
> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
> Xlib: No protocol specified
> ```
> ...


Αν έχεις κάνει login σαν κανονικός χρήστης στα X, τότε το μήνυμα που σου βγάζει είναι λογικό (μιας και από ότι βλέπω το έτρεχες σαν root).
π.χ.

```
[email protected]:/home/cirrus# xclock
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: Can't open display: :0
```

Αν σαν ο χρήστης που έχεις κάνει login στον X γράψεις: 

```
xhost +local:root
```

Μετά μπορείς να τρέχεις και σαν root κάτι. Βέβαια αν δεν κάνω λάθος το beryl-manager δεν χρειάζεται να το τρέξεις σαν root για να παίξει.

----------


## nOiz

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε :

Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) i386 Final

Περνάω τον driver της ATi (fglrx) 



```
[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
[email protected]:~$ sudo depmod -a
[email protected]:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
[email protected]:~$ sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
```

Eπιβεβαιώνω ότι δουλεύει το direct rendering



```
[email protected]:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
direct rendering: Yes
```

Kάνω reboot και μετά ακολουθώ τα βήματα από εδώ
http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php ... _and_Beryl

Όταν έρθει η ώρα να τρέξει το beryl-manager πετάει αυτό :






> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
> Major opcode: 148
> Minor opcode: 3
> Resource id: 0x0
> Failed to open device
> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
> Major opcode: 148
> Minor opcode: 3
> Resource id: 0x0
> ...


Βοηθείστε ρε παιδιά με έχει πεθάνει... Έχω ψάξει 500 tutorials για να περάσω το καταραμένο το beryl στο kubuntu αλλά τίποτα δε πάει καλά...

----------


## Tenorism

Δοκίμασες να σηκώσεις το beryl αλλά όχι μέσα από τον manager;
γράψε 
emerald --replace &
και μετά 
beryl-xgl &
σου βγάζει τίποτα;

επίσης αν γράψεις 
beryl-xgl --help θα δεις και άλλους διακόπτες 
Usage: beryl-xgl [--display DISPLAY] [--bg-image PNG]
[--use-cow | --no-cow] [--strict-binding | --xgl-binding]
[--indirect-rendering | --xgl-rendering]
[--force-nvidia | --force-xgl | --force-aiglx]
[--no-replace | --replace] [--test-mode]
[--sm-disable] [--sm-client-id ID] [--version]
[--help] [PLUGIN]...

Αν σηκώνεται ο beryl με αυτό τον τρόπο τότε παίξε και με τους παραπάνω διακόπτες. Μετά από προτροπή του cirrus χρησιμοποιώ τα 
--use-cow --indirect-rendering --xgl-binding

----------


## Kenshin

Αν έχει βγάλει κανέις άκρη για Kubuntu 6.10 + xgl σε ΑΤΙ gpu ας το σφιρίξει  ::  

PS. Noiz αφου το gnome παίζει, γιατί δεν πετάς gnome να αράξεις ;

----------


## nOiz

> PS. Noiz αφου το gnome παίζει, γιατί δεν πετάς gnome να αράξεις ;


Γιατί μπορεί το KDE να είναι kagouria, το gnome όμως είναι τρομερά ξενέρωτο.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το thread αλλά παραθέτω τα link που βοήθησαν εμένα...
Αν και GNOME

http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php ... u/Edgy/XGL
http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d- ... -edgy.html

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## cirrus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nOiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Kenshin
> 
> ...


Το KDE είναι απλά είναι customizible μέχρι αηδίας και για αυτό το γουστάρω. Πάντως εδώ με KDE 3.5.5 + NVidia + beryl 0.1.1 πάει μια χαρά.

----------


## sotirisk

Το gnome είναι για loosers ( το είπε κι ο Linus άλλωστε  ::  )  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## proteasdev

Εγκατέστησα κανονικά τον beryl-manager με urpmi στο Mandriva 2007
και όταν πάω να τον τρέξω κρασάρει όλο το KDE.

Έχει κανείς ανάλογη εμπειρία σε Mandriva 2007 ?

----------


## pan-pan

Τι καρτα γραφικων εχεις? Αν εχεις ATI θελει λιγο ψαξιμο παραπανω η ολη κατασταση

----------


## proteasdev

> Τι καρτα γραφικων εχεις? Αν εχεις ATI θελει λιγο ψαξιμο παραπανω η ολη κατασταση


NVidia 6600

----------

